# New Archery Training Center and Range in Louisville, KY



## rcm1965 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey just wanted to say. I have been to Perfect Release Archery. I am a 47 year old beginner and they really work with you. The guys want to promote the sport and not get rich of it. 
Yes there are fees you have to pay. But only to keep the center open and equipment needed. So for people like me, who had a hard time getting help with Olympic archery in a dominant compound hunting state. This is the place. If you shoot bare bow or traditional and need a indoor place to shoot, you finally have one.


----------



## john.e.howe.48 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words. We have adult and children students. Our lanes are open to just coming in for practice too. We encourage everyone that takes this great sport serious to get in as much practice as possible. The camaraderie and easy atmosphere is part of the package.


----------

